# Colorful Haul



## Rezel (Sep 24, 2012)

(clockwise from left) MAC MSF in Star Wonder, MAC MES in Sky and Neo Nebula, MAC Mineralize Blush in Supernova





  	Dome z palette with my MES and blushes.





  	it cosmetics bye bye undereye concealer, Anastasia Lash Genius, Dior Diorshow Waterproof Mascara






  	Fracas by Robert Piguet EDP, skincare and hair products








  	And for my favorite part: polishes!
  	Deborah Lippmann in Glitter In The Air and Mermaid's Tears; Layla Magneffect in Turquoise Wave, Velvet Groove, and Fuchsia Sky








  	OPI My very First Knockwurst, Don't Talk Bach To Me, Unfor-greta-bly Blue, and Germanicure By OPI






  	Color Club Where's The Soiree; Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots








  	Yummy Zoya polishes in:  Reece, Kimber, Gloria, Adina, Lotus, Zuza, Maisie, and Charla






  	China Glaze in Sun-Kissed, Black Mesh crackle (freebie from my online seller), base and top coats






  	Some close-ups.











  	Arranged by color family.
  	yellows/corals and reds








  	pinks and purples/blacks and whites







  	And finally teals, blues, greens.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing haul  Love Supernova blush, soooo pretty! And I use the Tresemme Root Boosting Spray all the time, it's the best, love the volume it gives  Enjoy all your goodies...


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 28, 2012)

I love all those nail polishes, really nice haul


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Sep 30, 2012)

Amazing haul!
  	The nailpolishes looks great,
  	so beautiful!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 1, 2012)

Great haul!


----------



## Rezel (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Liz2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very impressive haul, especially the nail polishes (also a nail polish lover here) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You already saw the OPI James Bond collection btw? It's SUPER gorgeous


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the hair goodies!


----------



## Rezel (Feb 16, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Very impressive haul, especially the nail polishes (also a nail polish lover here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Can't believe I saw this just now. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get anything from the James Bond collection.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 17, 2013)

that is some depotting talent uv got there missy! jealous!


----------



## Rezel (Mar 29, 2013)

mimilerio said:


> that is some depotting talent uv got there missy! jealous!


  	Thanks, I'm addicted to depotting my makeup.


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Amazing haul, love those polishes


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

tears3101 said:


> Amazing haul, love those polishes


  Thank you.


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 17, 2013)

Great itemes!!


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

ZoZo said:


> Great itemes!!


  Thank you.


----------



## Ms Jelena (Sep 18, 2013)

Love all of it, especially Zoya polishes!! x


----------



## Rezel (Oct 15, 2013)

Ms Jelena said:


> Love all of it, especially Zoya polishes!! x


Thanks, Ms Jelena. Can't stop buying polishes, I'm running out of space (my apartment is small).


----------

